# My Beloved Zappa



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Words cannot describe how much you mean to me. You are my heart, my soul, my best friend. You stuck by me through good times and bad. You helped raise my 2 children. You will be forever missed. RIP and run free without pain.

Zappa, a true survivor and fighter. 12/27/2000-1/23/2012


----------



## aarontfan (Mar 24, 2010)

so so sorry for your loss


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

RIP Zappa


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Hemangiosarcoma sucks!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RIP Zappa


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sad for you :hug:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm sorry for the loss of your Zappa. may he rest in peace.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I can't even imagine what you are going through..but my heart goes out to you! RIP Zappa!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free beautiful boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. There seems to be rash of that awful cancer taking babies lately.
Rest in Peace pretty boy.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am just happy he passed with his head in my arms and daddy rubbing his belly.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> I am just happy he passed with his head in my arms and daddy rubbing his belly.


That's love....so sorry to hear about your boy


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

Breaks my heart to hear about so many losing their friends to this disease. 

So sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you loss...


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

My best to you both and Zappa 

'I *simply* *love* *you*..*more* *than* I *love* *life* *itself*' Hana

:gsdhead::angel:RIP Hana 2003-12/30/2011


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zappa. It sounds like he was a very loved dog and had a very happy life with you and your family. Rest in peace, Zappa. :angel:


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear this! I lost my Ayla the same way, however we did emergency surgery and she never came out of anesthesia. RIP Zappa!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

melindajane said:


> So sorry to hear this! I lost my Ayla the same way, however we did emergency surgery and she never came out of anesthesia. RIP Zappa!!


They offered us surgery but we declined. He was 11 and had several other health issues. His chances of making it through surgery were low. My husband and I didn't want him to pass without us by his side.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace zappa. i'm so sorry for your great loss, they are all so special.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry! Zappa loved and was loved and still lovesfrom his place at the bridge.There has been so many beautiful dogs taken by this silent killer.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so so sorry. RIP Zappa. Run free.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your lostt


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kendra, I am so so sorry about Zappa. 

RIP Zappa!


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

so very sorry about your loss! heartbreaking


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  Hugs to you.


----------

